# My Cohab (Fingers Crossed) Video Update On Page 2



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, along with other frustrated users with shy fish, I decided to make the best of it. My tiny rhom (3 incher in another tank and will remain there) is a beast and rips everything apart. He's a finger chaser and a typical youtube rhom. My larger rhom (seven inches) on the other hand is a flower on the wall. He's a skittish fish who doesn't like to be seen. So he hides all day in his big beautiful tank. The tank is fully planted with CO2 ferts and substrate. It's so pretty that I figured with enough coverage, I'd put some small quick fish in the tank with him so I can at least enjoy the effort in putting it together. So I went to Petco and picked up 4 neon tetras. My fingers are crossed and will post what happens over the next few days.

Here are some pics.



















The look is ominous but it's all smoke and mirrors. I hope


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

s4awd said:


> Ok, along with other frustrated users with shy fish, I decided to make the best of it. My tiny rhom is a beast and rips everything apart. He's a finger chaser and a typical youtube rhom. My larger rhom on the other hand is a flower on the wall. He's a skittish fish who doesn't like to be seen. So he hides all day in his tank. The tank is fully planted with CO2 ferts and substrate. It's so pretty that I figured with enough coverage, I'd put some small quick fish in the tank so I can at least enjoy the effort in putting it together. So I went to Petco and picked up some tetras. My fingers are crossed and will post what happens over the next few days.
> 
> Here are some pics.
> 
> ...


You going to tell us what will happen??? Have you not read the threads that go back several years on this subject???


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

This always amazes me. You think your vicious fish is going to pull your shy fish out of his shell??


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You mean you put the tetras only with the big Rhom right? Not the 2 Rhoms together?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You need something more than good luck for it to work. You need a MIRACLE!









Come on man, there's no need to waste a beautiful fish... keep them separated!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ksls said:


> This always amazes me. You think your vicious fish is going to pull your shy fish out of his shell??


I read posts like this and scratch my head wondering is this for real. Or just another of those posts to incite hobbyists.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, wait. Everyone please calm down







. I should have been more specific. (I edited the original post) My baby rhom, TJ is by himself in his own tank. My larger rhom, BoneSaw, would have no fins if I put them together. The cohab is with 4 neon tetras and BonSaw. I may be crazy but I'm not stupid. lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

From what I read I think he only added tetras and kept the rhoms seperate.

or did I miss something.

edit: Yeah thats what I thought..let us know how it goes because I'd like to have a nice tetra shoal in my rhom tank.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

MPG said:


> Ok, wait. Everyone please calm down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

MPG said:


> edit: Yeah thats what I thought..let us know how it goes because I'd like to have a nice tetra shoal in my rhom tank.


Will do. I forgot how strikingly beautiful neons are against a green backdrop. And they swim too lol. Will try to take pics with a real camera tomorrow.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

With a rhom that size and some neon tetras, I wouldn't call this a cohab, I'd call it a snack...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

s4awd said:


> Ok, wait. Everyone please calm down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

LOL!

yummmmmmeh tetras in my belly.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> With a rhom that size and some neon tetras, I wouldn't call this a cohab, I'd call it a snack...


Agreed, but it might give him something to chase after, a reason to come out of his shell. It might be a snack but its a good reason for him to come out of hiding


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, I put tiger barb's in with my Gibbus and the intent was as food. The mother f**ker hasn't even bit a fin off any of them!! I wanted them to be dinner and he lets them swim around him an hang out together. I got screwed on that one!!!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

RedBelly11 said:


> Man, I put tiger barb's in with my Gibbus and the intent was as food. The mother f**ker hasn't even bit a fin off any of them!! I wanted them to be dinner and he lets them swim around him an hang out together. I got screwed on that one!!!


Oh be patient, they'll be killed eventually haha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For some reason this member reminds me those old Tarzan movies. Don't go in the water piranha there. It will instantly eat you.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

HA HA HA!! I remind you of the old tarzan movies Frank? lol Or the OP?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> HA HA HA!! I remind you of the old tarzan movies Frank? lol Or the OP?


OP


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ha ha alright.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok. Just a quick update. After five days, the neons are all doing well. So much so that yesterday I added a fifth neon, two black tetras and 2 zebra danios. All the tetras seem to know to not to go near Bone Saw's corner. Not the danios however. They keep swimming together and playing right in front of him. Needless to say one is now missing







The tank is beautiful now and full of activity







The good thing about going back to petco is finding out they have the dollar per gallon sale again!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

WHAT!!! i wish my petco would have that damn sale!!! I want to grab a 40g breeder


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

x2!! I'm going crazy waiting for a 40B tank...


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Here's a video update. As you watch the video, you can see why I added other fish. Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, what a waste of time...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well, what a waste of time...


Some people, that's all they have


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Well, what a waste of time...


I hate to break the news to you but some piranha just do nothing and hide. What were you expecting? lol My rhom tearing everything apart? I wish. That's why I had to try it. It's painfully boring having just him. Now I have a nice community tank to enjoy. If you thought you were wasting your time watching the vid, imagine how I feel with him back there 24/7







Most people post about cohabs and never have pics or video. I figured, I'd break the mold and put one up. Thankfully I have two rhoms. One who is outgoing. This one is the quiet one.


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

hastatus said:


> Well, what a waste of time...


Some people, that's all they have








[/quote]

Yep, and my pet fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

s4awd said:


> Well, what a waste of time...


I hate to break the news to you but some piranha just do nothing and hide. What were you expecting? lol My rhom tearing everything apart? I wish. That's why I had to try it. It's painfully boring having just him. Now I have a nice community tank to enjoy. If you thought you were wasting your time watching the vid, imagine how I feel with him back there 24/7







Most people post about cohabs and never have pics or video. I figured, I'd break the mold and put one up. Thankfully I have two rhoms. One who is outgoing. This one is the quiet one.
[/quote]

Trust me i know that better than you can imagine... i just though 2 minutes of that was way too much (i got it by the 5th second)... if you want him more active you need to remove all the hiding spots and raise your tank temp up to 82-83º... and give him time (days, weeks, months...) to come around...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Very true, just be patient and the fish will eventually settle in and come around. Try throwing in a treat every time you approach the tank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

s4awd said:


> Well, what a waste of time...


I hate to break the news to you but some piranha just do nothing and hide. What were you expecting? lol My rhom tearing everything apart? I wish. That's why I had to try it. It's painfully boring having just him. Now I have a nice community tank to enjoy. If you thought you were wasting your time watching the vid, imagine how I feel with him back there 24/7







Most people post about cohabs and never have pics or video. I figured, I'd break the mold and put one up. Thankfully I have two rhoms. One who is outgoing. This one is the quiet one.
[/quote]
Trust me over the years i've seen more cohabitation comments and videos that you can ever imagine. Some from the 60's and 70's that were done in old 8mm film. It always ends badly. Most don't make it past the first few days. Some almost make it to 2 year mark though rarely. But if this entertains you have at it. Just so you know it ain't new documenting it. And for sure I find it boring from where I sit. Other than that. Have fun.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> With a rhom that size and some neon tetras, I wouldn't call this a cohab, I'd call it a snack...


agreed and im speaking from the hundreds of dollars i spent on cardinals with my geryi


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

YOu got him in a 40g that's covered with plants. Can't expect much. If he was forced to deal with the environment outside his tank I think he would be more active and not so scared. You have a very nice tank though. Maybe keep those tetras in it and get him a 75g with not much in it. See how he fairs with more room to swim and less hiding spaces


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

It's actually a 50 gallon and yeah, the plants are getting out of control and he will need a bigger tank. The planted tank thing is fun and after he gets moved to a bigger tank I can start doing some nicer landscapes with it. When he first went in there was nothing in the tank lol. The plants just kept growing around him lol. Please keep in mind, I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong here. My other rhom left floating heads everywhere when left with feeders so it would be pointless to try it with him. After seeing his temperment I figured he may be big enough to ignore smaller fish.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I know what your trying to do with this set up. Your tired of this rhom being desalinate and you would like to see some fish swimming around in the tank. Your not trying to prove a co-hab per say but just put fish in there so you can see more then the outline of your rhom in the back corner. I understand that. Also hoping that maybe the other fish bring some life to him.

Sorry thought I seen where your tank was a 40 breeder. Must have been on another post. The plants are very nice. I tried to plant my 36g bowfront. Started with two swords and they started dieing from day 1. MF's! I really want a planted tank but I don't think I can do it lol. Yours looks very nice, but it only promotes the fish to hide more, lol some take months to come out of their shell. My Gibbus took a month and more and more he is coming around now. I just think giving him a way to hide only makes you and anything in your room more strange to him and will keep him in his shell longer. Where are you from?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Not really a "cohab" in my opinion but hey if it makes you feel better about the tank and if the rhom actually tries chasing the little guys i guess you've achieved what your going for in terms of getting more movement from him. Good luck with it, if you keep your rhom well fed and with the immense amount of hiding spots those fish have they could end up being in there for a while...but it is just a matter of time before you start counting your losses.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Is he active at night when the lights are off?


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Is he active at night when the lights are off?


The few times I had to turn on the room light in the middle of the night, I do see him swimming around. The timer on the lights vary between my tanks. He's most active when the reef tank light is on and illuminates the room but his tank is off due to planted tanks only requiring 7 hours of light to avoid algae. I've never seen him chase anything yet. He just cruises.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Are you feeding him non-live? or live?


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Are you feeding him non-live? or live?


Non live. Just tilapia and shrimp.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, that will help him get used to you. Adding a powerhead, and rearranging the decor a bit will help too. He'll come around in time


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I'm constantly having to prune the plants. Although it's certainly beautiful, I'm thinking about removing all of them and starting over with a more appropriate layout. As of now, the tank has become a tropical fish tank which is nice but the whole point was to be a piranha tank.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy Smokes!! I thought the day would never come but today in the mail I got a brochure Petco is having a sale on fish tanks. 1 per gallon!!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Even when adding smaller fish be careful cause several tetra species are fin nippers. Neons arent but I had 5 Serpae or somethign like that tetras in my pygo tank and now Im down to one but hes a little bastard. I catch him nipping on thier fins but being its so small and quick they cant get him. Only a matter of time cause they got the other 4 at some point. Tank does look good though.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a shoal of tiger barbs with my mannies, and they constantly nip the mannies fins... almost like gnats circling around them sometimes... but I look at it as a free grooming... like cutting the split ends


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

2005 thread. Might be useful for this topic. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/81661-guidelines-for-mixing-species/page__pid__2732555#entry2732555


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Good info


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Cool, that will help him get used to you. Adding a powerhead, and rearranging the decor a bit will help too. He'll come around in time


Yeah, he comes out more often which is nice. But now he's ripping up the plants around him to make his spot in the back bigger. All the neons and tetras are chillin on their side of the tank but they're still not enough to bring him out to give chase.


----------

